

Show HN: Pica for iPad - A Facebook client - xuki
http://picaapp.com/?

======
xuki
Here's some promotion code for you to try it out: 9NFK66HTN47E 6TNHMJXF3MTM
T9APTKMTWNNN WNWY99JR7P9A 9HRRLLPHRF6M MNXH6YNN763M FPTNWREAYYRY RTTNTT7WH9JE
FRL6K3YR7R7W 9JK33AM4A34L Please reply and tell which code you got so other
people know. Thanks!

